# Horizon Yacht Charters



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

Just completed bareboat chart with Horizon out of Road Town, Tortola. Experience was a positive one and very reasonably priced. Staff was excellent during both checkin and checkout. Boat was in good condition and they were very interested in going over the few issues we had to fix them.

Customs on both sides of the Fast Ferry was a breeze.

Would highly recommend Horizon in Tortola

rjc


----------



## FlyingJunior (May 31, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## FlyingJunior (May 31, 2012)

Agree, we've chartered with them several times out of Nanny Cay\Tortola - they're great!


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

We chartered with Horizon in 2010 in Antigua. Jackie and Al do a great job, and are organized, thorough and great people to boot. The Bavaria 40 was in great shape, and the boat/chart briefings were informal but well done. In 2011, we chartered with Horizon in St. Maarten. Carlijn was organized and again, things went very smoothly. The Bavaria 40 was an older boat, but well-maintained and we had another wonderful charter experience. We highly recommend Horizon. We have chartered a couple of times with Sunsail in the BVI, and it was a good experience as well, but I liked doing business with the smaller Horizon bases, and you get good value for your money. Think we'll check out Horizon next time we go to BVI.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

We also had great experience with Jackie & Al chartering out of Horizon Antigua on Bavaria 40. Went one way to St. Martin. wonderful trip. However, we found the St Martin Horizon people to whom we returned the boat on the other end rather surly, but i guess it was probably a hassle for them. still, the rudeness has discouraged me from chartering from Horizon St. Martin.


----------

